# Advice about how much pumpkin to give puppy please



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So as I mentioned somewhere else a few minutes ago, Javelin helped himself to Lily and Peeves food. He has figured out that he is just tall enough to stand on his hind legs, hook his front leg over the edge of their elevated food or water bowl and help himself. He acts like he feels fine since he is playing and eating and doing generally normal puppy silliness. However he definitely has the runs. I gave him a tiny bit of rice yesterday to little avail so I will get some canned pumpkin for him, but I have no idea how much to give him. He weighed just over ten pounds when at the vet on Monday.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I gave Poppy, an adult toy weighing around 9 pounds, two ice cubes worth or around two dessertspoonfuls, twice a day. But I usually find rice gruel works, if kept up for around 48 hours.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Puppies can end up having runny bum when they eat too much. It may not be the change of food doing it but just the fact he's eaten too much. 

It has to pass though the gut quick to make room for what's coming in and isn't fully digested and passes though easier if wet and runny. Sorry if any one is eating lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will get the pumpkin to have on hand and may cook some rice if he still is messy tomorrow. Thankfully nobody has noticed the mess in the yard since it is so small. I agree that sometimes things have to run their course, but I am supposed to be leaving tomorrow with Lily for a trial and don't relish the thought of leaving BF with problems if avoidable. Yes, increasing food can be a problem too, I know. He clearly is hungry, but we will have to work slowly on all of this.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I usually just pull out a big tablespoon and plop a couple of dollops on top of the kibble. One would probably be good for a brand new puppy. Wrex always eats it first like a kid slurping the whipped cream off a sundae.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is the recipe I have had for years................

Cook 1/2 cup white rice, add 1/4 cup pumpkin, and 2 tblspns plain yogurt then chop up about 1/4 to 1/2 cup cooked chicken and feed to your dog in place of regular meal until tummy is back to normal

If you just want to add pumpkin to his normal food, add 2 teaspoons for a small dog or 2 tablespoons for a large dog.
Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Here is the recipe I have had for years................
> 
> Cook 1/2 cup white rice, add 1/4 cup pumpkin, and 2 tblspns plain yogurt then chop up about 1/4 to 1/2 cup cooked chicken and feed to your dog in place of regular meal until tummy is back to normal
> 
> ...


Molly,

You are spot on, both with this recipe and with pumpkin quantities. It is exactly what we recommended when I worked in the Pet/Feed store. Works like a charm!

Catherine, I hope this all settles down soon. You have my endless admiration for raising a new pup along with Lily and Peeves. I look forward to progress reports! Javelin really is quite lovely!

Viking Queen


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I never did find pumpkin to be helpful, but white rice sure is. And if that fails, flagyl and Prostora.
But is a young puppy, the first thing to consider would be worms, giardia, and coccidia. No reflection on the breeder, these are just things that can never be completely eradicated in multi dog environments, and puppies are so susceptible. And as I am sure you know, treatments can fail, and tests can miss them depending upon where they are in the life cycle, so if the stools are not normal in 24 hours, or it re-occurs, I would say a trip to the Vet is in order.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny he was dewormed 3x and his first O & P plus Giardia were negative. I know those can be "normal" puppy issues, but I think he ate too much of the big dogs food once he figured out he could get to it. I had him skip dinner last night and just gave him a skimpy breakfast portion. We'll see how that does. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A good news update! I fasted the baby dog last night to let him empty out and resettle his little digestive tract. That seems to have done the trick. He happily ate breakfast this morning (a slightly skimpy portion) and I've kept him from getting to the big dogs' food. We had no diarrhea today and just a while ago a really good solid/normal BM. I will keep all of the pumpkin portion and rice recipes on file for down the road.

I was feeling very up in the air since I am taking Lily to a trial (leaving late today) and really didn't want to leave BF stuck with a puppy with problems. I think we are clear to go. This will be the last away trial until the fall, so I would hate to have lost the opportunity (and the entry fees). I have a feeling Lily will just be very happy to have me to herself this weekend too. Next Saturday I am taking Peeves to a one day event to try to finish his rally excellent title. Sunday I am taking Lily to obedience matches. Saturday my mom and Wolfie will stay with Lily and Javelin. For the matches on Sunday I will bring Javelin with us. It will be a good opportunity to pass him around to new people.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad issues seem to have resolved;I didn't see this until now,but 24 hr fast,then boiled chicken and white rice are a proven remedy!

Martha


----------

